

Microblogging – Taking control over your content - chrisbuchholz
http://chrisbuchholz.me/writings/2014/09/22/microblogging-taking-control-over-your-content/

======
walterbell
Have you considered using Bridgy,
[http://indiewebcamp.com/Bridgy](http://indiewebcamp.com/Bridgy)?

~~~
chrisbuchholz
I have not, no. Never heard about before now.

Do you have experience with it?

~~~
walterbell
I saw it on Dan Gillmor's site, [http://dangillmor.com/2014/09/16/a-return-to-
hong-kong/](http://dangillmor.com/2014/09/16/a-return-to-hong-kong/)

Related effort for students:
[http://www.wired.com/2014/09/known/](http://www.wired.com/2014/09/known/)

